# Fluval Roma LED lighting



## swackett (18 Apr 2017)

Hi,

Looking at going for a new Fluval Roma tank that now comes with LED lighting instead of the older T8 tubes.  Has anyone used one, is it only good enough for low light planting or can I plant some higher light demanding plants?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Lukes (18 Apr 2017)

Hi Steve, I myself have a fluval Roma 125 and the old T8 unit, I switched to t5's and more recently to LED I was thinking of buying the LED's that are with the Roma's but the store said the output is just slightly above 1 T5 or both T8's and when I had the T8 units, the lights were dull and barely grew anything so if you buy it, I'd maybe a few of the LED strips would be good enough, provided you can buy them separately
Hope any of this information helps, always happy to answer anymore though  
Luke


----------



## swackett (19 Apr 2017)

I also have a Roma 125 with 2 T8 tubes that I'm currently using for a low light setup, but the misses managed to scratch the glass on the tank whilst cleaning it a few months back so looking at getting a new tank.   Looking into it further it comes with a 10 watt LED light which is not that bright, but will probably do in the short term for crypts and java fern.

With the new tank I want to make it more friendly for Corydoras and would like to be able to grow a larger variety of plants again.  But the LED lights are new to me so not sure which would be best for plants.   What about these as I think they will also go into the Roma alongside or as a direct replacement to lights that comes with it?

https://fishkeeper.co.uk/product/fl...ng-24-34-32w?gclid=CMaI0bHyr9MCFQu3GwodvKcCsA


----------



## BubblingUnder (19 Apr 2017)

Just bought a Roma 125L aquarium with the standard LED light a month ago and set it up as a planted tank mine contains nine Corydoras & other fish. I have put details of the setup on this forum. See https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/amazon-type-planted-125l-tank.49265/ for full details of plants & pictures all of which are doing well (Note: I also dose with liquid carbon on a daily basis). You may be able to grow more than you think.


----------



## swackett (19 Apr 2017)

Looks good, and that's with the standard LED that comes with it....  I like the Discus in there.  Is the large middle plant and over sized Anubias Nana?

I have injected Co2 on my current setup will continue to use that on the new tank and setup and will use my existing Eheim external thermo filter so no need for the internal filter that comes with the tank.  Probably sell that on here.


----------



## BubblingUnder (19 Apr 2017)

swackett said:


> Is the large middle plant and over sized Anubias Nana?


Its a very nice large potted plant that was labelled "Anubias barteri ver Nana". I had to trap it between the branch & the stone on top to hold it in place.


----------



## Lukes (19 Apr 2017)

Hey, I was thinking of getting this fluval LED but was told by Maidenhead aquatics (Shirley) that the interpet Tri spec would be better than the Fluval and I can't complain so far, I like the spectrum it puts out and all plants growing healthy


----------

